# Puppy exercise needs?



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there, i have a 10 week old pup named Daisy. I was wondering if i have been overdoing it the last few days with her exercise. Every morning she gets a brisk 10 minute walk around the block. She then does the same walk again before her lunch. Then in the late afternoon at 4-5 we set out on a 1-2 hour walk. This is because it takes 15 minutes to get to the forest anyways and she runs and plays with me and other dogs for hours. She doesn't seem tired, but we return within 2 hours. She is then sleepy and laid back for the rest of the evening and can sleep from 9:30 til 8 if she so wishes. Am i overdoing it? I can take her on a 45 min walk maximum but she seems all ecstatic and active when she gets home. Should i cut back or should i keep this up? My dad's friend has had numerous pups and from 10 weeks old he would take them on 2 hour+ cycle session where they would run after him. None of them were mongrels and none have ever had joint issues or anything.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I would be more concern about "forced" exercise than anything. I would consider the cycling more of a "forced" exercise at this stage, as the pup wants to be with you and will try to do as much as he can to do so.

As a reference, I go for about a 45 minute off leash walk in the morning with my 4 month old and 3 yr old dogs. Its a on a canal path, and I just make sure the pup isn't dragging ass or begrudgingly following. If the pup is jumping around having a good old time - then i would say life is good. If you get home and the dog still has some spunk - then I would also say life is good.

I am not a VET or pretend to be one, but in my opinion, I don't see an issue with a pup that is physically exhausted as that is what builds strong muscles. How the dog becomes physically exhausted is different however..... I am concerned about pups jumping off high ledges repeatedly or a pup that is forced to run on pavement and experience repetitious impacts on their joints. If the pup wants to play for hours on end with another pup or dog, and I see that it is getting up and initiating the play, or wants to run around the yard or field chasing butterflies, running around in the woods or what have you...I let them be.... 

but again, I would be cautious about running/cycling with them due to mostly the forced repetition of impact, not so much due to physical exhaustion...

Just my 2 red cents...

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Temp - humitity - terrain ETC all add 2 the equation - @ 10 weeks they set the time not you - off lead with or with out a check lead - on a soft surface - keep them in front & when they slow down - time 2 go home - 
sorry - your dad's friend is a FOOL - 2hrs chasing a bike @ 10wks is CRUEL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

My pup at 10 weeks would get overly tired if we took her out for 2 hours. She loved a good 30-45 min play off lead and would promptly crash as soon as we got home. We have to walk ten min to get to the park and sometimes I would carry her home because she would be tired. 

I would just watch your pup and scoop her up to go home at the first signs of tiredness.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

I think 10 min walks are totally reasonable as well as several hours off leash. Just avoid too many stairs, concrete, and sustained running/biking.

I guess you also need to see how your dog's personality was. Even when Whiskey plays with other dogs, if she has enough she will sit down and watch the "show" instead of pushing herself to exhaustion. Just so long as you have water and don't keep up a quick pace the whole time your puppy will be super happy! We've only had one occasion where she was tired enough during a leashed walk that she sat down and it was a very hot day after 2 hours of running and playing (we were just walking back to the car). 

I would also work on 1min training sessions while your pup is out offleash to get her mind working too.


----------

